# ESP LTD V500 Desktop Wallpaper!



## Wretched (Apr 11, 2010)

I recently uploaded a free desktop wallpaper of my Ibanez RGA121 and I've seen a lot of downloads of it over the last week. So, I've now posted up a wallpaper of my LTD V500, which you can get from the original thread in 1280x1024 resolution HERE: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar.../114933-ibanez-prestige-rga121-wallpaper.html

Hope you like it.
As per my original thread, I took similar images of all my guitars, which are listed in my signature. If you would like to see one model done before the rest, let me know and I'll try to do those ones first.


----------

